# Forms



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Who makes the best looking whitetail forms and why?
Any links would be appreciated.
<----<<<


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I absolutely love the 6500 Series from McKenzie. They mount up really good, look fantasic, and is a very natural pose. If I had to recommend one that would be it. Here is a photo.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

I would second the 6500 series from Mckenzie. The 6400 head up is a very pleasing one as well.

Mike


----------



## hoyt8 (Dec 18, 2006)

Liv4Trappin said:


> I would second the 6500 series from Mckenzie. The 6400 head up is a very pleasing one as well.
> 
> Mike


I also agree on the McKenzie 6500 series. I also like the Ben Mears forms sold by McKenzie. They have a fuller face which I think looks more like a Michigan deer. I believe you can see them at McKenziesp.com in their online store.


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart (Dec 9, 2006)

If you are looking for the best forms on the market, i would look at Joe Medar and Bones Johnson, depending on what look your after. Anitomical correctness is awsome with these forms.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

chris_kreiner said:


> I absolutely love the 6500 Series from McKenzie. They mount up really good, look fantasic, and is a very natural pose. If I had to recommend one that would be it. Here is a photo.


I like the 6500 McKenzie as well. I have been looking at live pictures trying to determine if the neck muscle detail on newer forms will look natural or exaggerated... Any thoughts? 
<----<<<


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart (Dec 9, 2006)

In the 6500 series the nose opening is too big and the necks are almost one whole vertabre too long. Depending on what level you are at, this could be a confusing form for the beginner. Also, the eyes require too much clay work.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Jon & Holly Cart said:


> .... Depending on what level you are at....


My current level would be consumer... but I am very picky. 
<----<<<


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Joe Meder. I have noticed that Mckenzie needs to destroy or re-cast a few of their mother molds. Some of the forms are out of shape.

Mitch


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Joe Meder is lop-sided too, Other then a few shinny noses on McKenzie's, I use them exclusively, Any of them, I like them all, 6500 on up. I really like the HD's.


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart (Dec 9, 2006)

It is not the molds that are off, it is the people pouring the forms. If the molds are not keyed, it is hard to put them together properly, and they are not taking the time to line them up.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

This is true, I love the 6500, but almost every nose and lower jaw
is lopsided. Easy fix, but shouldn't have to.

Mike


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

I have returned forms back to a company in Louisana, the seams were perfect, the face was warped. They replaced it with an identicly warped one. I called and they made it sound like they had two different people inspect the second one before sending it out. They must have been cross eyed inspectors.


----------

